# Finishing Games



## Quokka (May 11, 2007)

Just out of curiosity I thought I'd post a question, do you tend to finish games? Do you finish games even if they start to be less enjoyable, just to have completed it or is it only games that are still holding your attention?

Are there particular games/ genres of games that you finish or not?

Ok thats a few questions but you see where I'm going here. 

Personally I am absolutely shocking for not finishing games and always have been. I always finish a book I've started, with very very few exceptions over the years but despite having spent alot of time playing games I'm actually really bad at finishing them.

One of the big reasons for this I play alot of rpg's and am a particular fan of any sort of group/squad based rpg... unfortunately I'm also a touch complusive when it comes to restarting to create that perfect character/team.

I did complete FF7 although thats probably an exception. I've loved the Black Isle games, Baldurs Gate 1 & 2 and particularly Ice Wind Dale 2 (which IMO is easily the best but again some of thats just that by creating the whole team, something I did anyway, I wasnt missing any storyline elements) but I havent completed _any_ of them.

Baldur's Gate I think I got close to it and IWD2 I must have been 2/3 of the way through but I'd lose interest stop for awhile and then decide I could make a better team and restart it.

Knights of the Old Republic, great game and Im on my 5th planet but again I've started so many characters that game-time wise I probably could be on my 3rd playthrough .

Halo I had to really force myself to play through and finish and I'm not even close with Halo2 but then Ive never been a big FPS fan.

I used to play a MUD many years ago and the friend who got me onto it, started a new character soon after I joined, he became god-like while I was still saying if I go with this race and that class add this skill, yeah that would be fun.

Half-Life, Morrowind, Buffy: Chaos Bleeds, Shenmue 2 the list just goes on and on.

So what about everyone else? compulsive finisher/non-finisher, hit and miss....


----------



## Joel007 (May 11, 2007)

I usually finish RPGs several times over, I've been through Baldur's Gate 2 and Throne of Bhaal so many times I know them backwards, and I've finished KOTOR and KOTOR2 many many times. Also I find that mods will add a lot to a game, you can pick out the ones that will enhance your enjoyment and leave the less interesting ones, making your gameplay unique. 
I tend not to finish strategy games as often, sometimes the higher missions just get too complex for my enjoyment. 
Most of the time If I'm not going to finish a game I will have put it aside after a week or 2. Once past that point I have finished any game I've played. 
Even Quake3, which took me bloody ages on nightmare


----------



## Nikitta (May 11, 2007)

I'm relatively new to gaming and didn't play one single computer game until I met my boyfriend a bit more than two years ago, but I do seem to be good at not finishing games. I have quite a few lying around, which I want to give a second try or which I think seem very good, but want to try more later.

The only game I've finished so far is Dreamfall, The Longest Journey.

Then again: we'll move house soon and then we'll probably be without internet for a while. This might motivate me to play my offline games more.


----------



## fantasy noob (May 14, 2007)

i dunno i finish most of my games but sometimes i get bored and it just gets gay i didnt finish ff x cuzz i couldent beat a boss and gave up


----------



## Lord P13rr3 (May 14, 2007)

I finish games very little. They have to be very easy or relatively short. However, I love the sense of accomplishement you get when you finish a game: I recently finished Sid Mier's Pirates, wich I found very good.
I can't finish RPGs in a short time: if I get into an RPG, it has to have a lot of content, like Oblivion, and I never finish long games or games that I don't like.


----------



## Talysia (May 15, 2007)

I guess I'm a bit of a completist when it comes to RPGs.  I like to finish them several times, seeing each new bit of story or unlocking every last detail.  The best example of this would be the Suikoden series.  In order to get the best ending and most complete story, you need to find all 108 characters.  It certainly takes time, though.  That's why I don't have a very big games collection at the moment.


----------



## Lucien21 (May 15, 2007)

I have had real problems finishing games recently.

It's maybe because I have too many of them unfinished and they are starting to pile up. I have about 6 games (mostly adventure games) installed on the PC in various states of completion and more than one 360 game that i've hardly played (Oblivion, Rainbow 6 vegas etc)

I really need to concentrate on one at at time and stop buying new ones until i've finished them.

I just get bored too easily at the moment.


----------



## Duchessprozac (May 15, 2007)

I am notorious for not finishing games. I have over 100 games sat on a shelf and only about 1/5th of them have been completed.

It used to be that I would buy new games and forget what I was playing but now it tends to be that I wil just stop playing after a few days of solid play and never pick them up again.


----------



## Dexter (Jul 14, 2007)

I tend to finish short games like Civ IV and Unreal Tournament 2004. The big RPGs I tend to play often, but I restart with new characters so that I seldom finish.


----------



## jemcaesar (Jul 15, 2007)

When I was a bit younger I rarely finished games. Now that I'm older and have less time, I like to make sure I get value out of what I buy. The last game I finished was Hitman: Contracts.


----------



## devilsgrin (Jul 16, 2007)

It depends on the type of game for me. 
RPGs tend to get played through many times. i couldn't say how many times i completed Baldur's Gate 2... tho i only finished BG 1 once... I like games where the character is powerful! not some struggling pipsqueak. 
KotOR and KotOR II i've played through many times as well... tho II more than I, mostly as the Exile is more powerful to play as than Revan. 
Morrowind... never finished - never enjoyed it actually... seemed so pointless. Oblivion, i finished all the faction quests, but the main quest bored me so never finished it either. Daggerfall i got close to finishing MANY times, but it gets really hard at the end and would get trapped in a huge end dungeon every time...
RTS games i rarely complete, or complete more than once...
Freeform games like the Sims, Civilization, and the like, tho... having no real ending (Civ ends, but the games take so long it seems like it doesn't and as every game is different it makes it fresh) appeal to me too.
Overall i tend to finish most games... but its the amount of immersion that determines whether i do or not.


----------



## scalem X (Jul 16, 2007)

> Even Quake3, which took me bloody ages on nightmare


Tell me about it. I had actually the most trouble with phobos.
I mean how can we defeat a nightmare bot with only slow weapons like rocket launcher and plasma gun. Finally ended it by finding a track through the level that had my health and armor at 100/180 in the worst case.

Ah quake III, should play it once more.


----------



## Joel007 (Jul 16, 2007)

I found the level with orb, minx, and sarge I think it was, very difficult. Also Anarki until i just camped him. Xaero was the hardest though, he kept railing me in the foot when i couldnt see him!


----------



## scalem X (Jul 16, 2007)

minx-sarge-orb (can't remember, the minx&orb level is just using grenade launcher in the narrow corridors) In most levels I relied on railgun/shotgun though. Xaero, well you have a hear what he is up to and jump behind the cubes. You should kill him as much as he kills you and with the squashing mechanism, you'll win.


----------



## Sirathiel (Jul 16, 2007)

Hmmm... there's like two games I have ever finished... Inicidentally, there are both the only games that I own... They have been Sacred and Neverwinter Nights. Tough I'm nearly through Sacred Underworld, but it's just way too hard (or my char just isn't made for it... though I'd real love to finish it... unfortunately I always die after little progress without having saved... *sobs*). 
I also have chars at various stages in NWN-SoU and HotU, but they're being ignored in favour of a NWN server (where I'm quite successful... so almost no regrets for not finishing the NWN addons).

I've also borrowed several RPGs from my boyfriend's collection. Like BG2 (never got beyond Atkatla), IWD 1 and 2 (never really got far beyond char creation) and Morrowind (fascinating game, my second honest try, but not captivating enough). I've also played a bit of Oblivion on my bf's computer, but it was even less captivating than Morrowind (actually, it prompted me to try my hand again at Morrowind...).

~Sira.


----------



## Joel007 (Jul 16, 2007)

I thought NWN:HotU was a great game! so much power levelling and awesome items. Plus the magic levels you achieve are just unbelieveable. 2 henchmen plus a wide variety of puzzles and combat situations. If you download the PRC pack you get hundreds of new spells, classes, and races too


----------



## Sirathiel (Jul 16, 2007)

Joel007 said:


> I thought NWN:HotU was a great game! so much power levelling and awesome items. Plus the magic levels you achieve are just unbelieveable. 2 henchmen plus a wide variety of puzzles and combat situations. If you download the PRC pack you get hundreds of new spells, classes, and races too


Hehe, I did start HotU - and I'm sure it's got a great story going... but... my server is really great...  ... I've already brought several chars to level 40, am finally getting the hang of roleplaying and - most importantly - I get a bunch of pretty intelligent henchmen, or rather other real players. I never thought myself one for multiplayer gaming, but somehow... I can't go back to singleplayer with NWN... it's kinda lonely now... Sure, no PRC, only standard NWN classes and prestige classes... but somehow it's enough. 

~Sira.


----------



## faerietalegoddess (Jul 19, 2007)

I try to finish all my games, but I got a bit behind thanks to the evil known as "college".  I actually recently finished all quests in Oblivion for the 360...and it took me over a year to do so.  I tend to be a bit obsessive with my RPGs, playing to the point that I complete 100% of it before I believe that I can move on to something else.  Final Fantasy XII was a hard one for this, since it took me so long to find all the Espers.

I think I have about 180 games in my collection, and out of them, I haven't finished 30.  I've recently picked up Saint's Row again and am looking forward to finishing that, and I'll probably go back and finish God of War II.   It can sometimes take a bit of time for me, but sooner or later, I get there.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Aug 3, 2007)

I like to finish games that I start, but more often then not I have to read a walkthrough at some point to get to the end. Thank god the internet has them!


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 3, 2007)

A mixture of both, I have finished a few like Myst and a number of the Monkey Island games, have been trying to complete Might and Magic for years, I was probably about half way through it once and my computer crashed, by the time I got back to it, I had lost interest.  I reloaded it years later and got even further than the first time but it got really hard so I have negelected it for about six months now, maybe I will get back to it one day.
I like thinking games and old games, they are more fun and had a bit more depth than the new stuff. Thats just personal opinion.


----------



## Lucien21 (Aug 3, 2007)

Finally got round to finishing Oblivion.

Had the game for over a year before I started it, but 75 hours later it's all done and dusted.

I enjoyed it but towards the end it was becoming a bit of a chore.


----------



## fantasy noob (Oct 4, 2007)

im still working on ffXII its ridiculous why to the abysteel kill me soo fast


----------



## Talysia (Oct 4, 2007)

As I've said, I'm a bit of a completist when it comes to RPGs, and I can add another one to the list.  I've finally been able to complete Star Ocean:  Til the End of Time 100% (including the ridiculously difficult to beat Freya, hidden boss to beat all hidden bosses that I've taken on).


----------



## Lenny (Oct 4, 2007)

Lucien21 said:


> Finally got round to finishing Oblivion.
> 
> Had the game for over a year before I started it, but 75 hours later it's all done and dusted.
> 
> I enjoyed it but towards the end it was becoming a bit of a chore.


 
_75 hours_?! 

I'm at double that, and I've just saved Kvatch in the story mission!

Either you play fast, or you've missed out a lot of the side-missions and quests.

---

As for finishing games... it usually takes me a long time. Those I have finished are few and far between - *Spyro 1*, *2 *and *3*, *Kingdom Hearts 1*, *Resistance: Fall of Man*, and *Grand Theft Auto 3*, *Vice City *and *San Andreas*.

I hope to finish a lot more this current gaming 'generation'.


----------



## fantasy noob (Oct 4, 2007)

hahaha spyro the momories, the gta games are a wate of time but bully was a good game a little to easy tho 

LOTR the third age is giving me some trouble i think im just gonna give up


----------



## Fake Vencar (Oct 4, 2007)

I've finished Oblivion, main quest anyway and most of the guilds, and finished LOTR the Third Age. Spoiler: _*its got a poor ending

*_Don't usually finish games unless i really like them.


----------



## Ginkus (Oct 4, 2007)

I almost always finish a game at least once, sometimes mutliple times (I've beaten Gears of War 11 times). Action games are my favorite (Devil May Cry 3 forever!) and so they're the ones that get beaten more than once usually. But turn based role-playing games are my bane. Even if I LOVE the game (ala Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne) I will never beat it. Real time RPG's I can beat, but them turn based ones always get left behind.


----------



## Ice fyre (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm totally shocking at finishing games. I have finished Warzone 2100 (which I was seriously proud at doing) Civ II got a bit fed up with Civ IV got stuck with Dungeon Seige I and II. Working on a and RPG on the PS II called Disgea Dunno how far I'm through it but almost finished the story mode but no where near finishing the unlockable content (facing one monster which hasnt got a level more like a phone number!) PC games again about through the first act of Neverwinter but havnt gone back to get on with it, fancy NeverII, but have to finish I first going on to Dawn of War Dark Crusade. Hard level is a nightmare!

Finished all of the Command and Conquer apart frm the new one and Generals which I'm working on.

Ows that


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 5, 2007)

If I _really _don't like a game, I'll give up on it _very _early.  

Otherwise, I _have _to finish everything, and get _all _the extras, bonuses, special items, etc...

That's where the challenge lies, for me.  So many games are far to easy to complete.......


----------



## Joel007 (Oct 5, 2007)

I finished all of the missions in Generals, and Generals: Zero Hour. I've finished nearly all of the general's challenges too. Working on the Stealth general's missions now, then it's all done and on to Tiberium Wars


----------



## Tel Janin (Oct 13, 2007)

I don't think you can finish RPG games anymore, at least not like you used too.  Back on Nintendo, when you beat a game, you were DONE.  Now, you can finish a game, and look at the stats and see yourself only 86% done.  Unless you spend an incredible amount of time, or use cheats, you don't really finish any RPG game anymore.  That said, I tend to fly through most action type games, I find that once you find the "trick", and all action games have one, they tend to get finished fairly quickly.  What I mean is most games will have something the developers did not think of, that makes it easier to finish.  An example is in Red Dead Revolver, headshots killed everyone in one shot.  So, I did the training level a few times, until I could do a headshot almost every time, and beat the rest of the game in an hour.  I'm not trying to brag or anything, I worked in a games store for two years where you could check out games, but only for three days, so I had to learn to finish them quick.


----------



## Daenerys (Oct 15, 2007)

Lately, I havent finished any game. Not enough time. I remember finishing games when I was in uni. How very disappointed I was to finish Star Trek Klingon in three nights... Other games did take longer and I did enjoy taking longer to finish a game. Usually because the games were a bit tougher. (I did enjoy Klingon. I really did.)

Now that I have less time, I want to experience many different games, whatever mood I am in. So I switch between games a lot. Right now, switching between Sims 2 Bon Voyage (no ending anyway) and Halo 3. And Sim City DS and Elite Beat Agents (which I will finish, I know I will!).

I like how I play games these days because it fits in with my free time. I do wish though that I could just immerse myself completely in a game again, and play it non stop for more than an hour. But I just get restless after an hour of gaming these days... Weird huh?


----------



## Creabots (Oct 22, 2007)

I've been restless with gaming recently, as well. It makes me question whether I'm really a gamer :/ As of late, I've been doing more reading. Still, perhaps I'm just already bored with the games I have, and want to move into other fields, like FPS. I usually just play RPGs, but as of late I've grown quite dissapointed with them.


----------



## Talysia (Oct 22, 2007)

I guess I've changed my gaming habits, too.  I used to be the sort who had to get every item, every character, every sub quest etc, but now I'm just content to finish the game.  There are still games where I'll strive to get every character (like the unusual Suikoden series), though.  I guess the problem is time constraints now.


----------



## Lirael (Oct 22, 2007)

I have to admit, I don't often finish games anymore. I used to finish games as often as I could, and sometimes I'd strive to do so, but now I'm more relaxed about it. I buy games I like, and play them when I want to. I don't try really hard to finish a game if I lose interest, but if I've enjoyed the game I'll put it aside and continue it later. I don't believe it's bad if I don't finish a game in one go. I can take a year or two to finish a game, and I'll remember enough about the story to do so. 

I remember starting Wind Waker (Zelda) 5 or so years ago. I didn't _want _to finish that, 'cause I loved the game too much. Haha. I am so weird. =) I played that game a lot though, and I enjoyed every moment I spent playing it. Games are about enjoyment, not completion! In my books, anyway.

I am a gamer, but I'm many other things as well. I use Photoshop to make sigs, I use Premiere to make music videos, I write in Word, use pen and paper to draw, and play the piano. I read, of course. All this as well as school. I haven't the time to be a hard-core gamer. I want to do so many things, I need to do little of each.


----------



## Ice fyre (Nov 1, 2007)

Just finished Frozen throne did enjoy the bonus campaign thinking bout down loading the next chapters. I am starting Starcraft again but am a bit rusty gettin me head thumped on the last Human level


----------



## Happy Joe (Nov 1, 2007)

I mostly finish games.  If the game is fun, if it has a good story or is a very playable game I finish it.
If the game is garbage I feel ripped off and don't bother. If the game requires excessive control action or is misleading or inserts intrusive software I uninstall it.

A few games I found fun and re-playable;
Quake 2 and its expansions, Diablo 2/LOD, Sacred/underworld, Titan quest/immortal throne, painkiller/BOOH, Serious Sam first/second and 2, Doom 3/ROE/classic mod, Quake 4, farcry... all stand out, I'm certain there are more... Half life 1 and its expansions/mods...

The games, that come to mind, which I have not finished;
Boring (played it for several weeks (it had to get better, but it didn't)); Morrowwind elder scrolls 3? (It was so bad I gave it away)
Misleading box; (no mouse support, needs a class action lawsuit) Resident evil (4 ? for PC)
poor start up/intrusive software; halflife 2 (steam)
not fun; Fear
Garbage game (for PC); Halo, resident evil (4?) (both are ported from console games and are so bad I can't give them away)...

These are just my opinions and as such are are totally subjective.

Enjoy!


----------



## fantasy noob (Dec 27, 2007)

im sick of finishing games it just seems to be a waste of time its like "oh now im done what to do now" so i just play online games like city of hereos and WoW i like MMO's


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Jan 8, 2008)

I have been trying to finish WoW since it began 3 years ago but they (Blizzard Entertainment) keep on adding new stuff! Will it ever stop? I hope not! hehe


----------

